# Anyone know the answer to this one?



## Renegayde (Aug 7, 2009)

how many quarts are there in a cubic foot?

Thanks
Todd


----------



## Clark (Aug 7, 2009)

1 cubic foot = 29.9220779 US quarts


----------



## Clark (Aug 7, 2009)

What did I win?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 7, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> What did I win?


A pat on the back and an "atta boy!"

You are good!


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> A pat on the back and an "atta boy!"
> 
> You are good!



You get 2 for converting to liters now.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 7, 2009)

28.316847


----------



## Renegayde (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks....LOL but thats not the answer I was hoping for......I was looking at reptile bedding today at PetSmart since I need some more fir bark for mixing up some more potting mix....2 cubic foot of Rexius Bark sure did not last long....I can buy 24 quarts of reptile bedding bark for $24....suppose to be the same as the fir bark you buy for potting medium.....but I can get a 3 cubic foot bag of fir bark online for about $30 including shipping....I paid around $45 for the 2 cubic foot bag of Rexius Bark with shipping...the bark was not to bad but shipping was around $28....I was just trying to figure out the cheapest route to go....so Thanks for at least letting me know how many quarts were in a cubic foot Clark!!

Todd


----------



## Clark (Aug 8, 2009)

I have been purchasing reptile bedding for a while, try to be a smart
consumer. Petco (by me) was cheaper. Shipping costs are out of control.
Did find that I had to rinse the reptile bedding (big deal).

GoldenRose planted seed in my head. Next time to buy I will be looking at bags
of mulch from Lowes and Depot. Did I mention the ripped bags are 1/2 price?


----------



## Clark (Aug 8, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> A pat on the back and an "atta boy!"
> 
> You are good!



Thanks, but as we both know- I googled it.


----------



## Ray (Aug 8, 2009)

I'd be careful with mulch. It is intended to pack as a way to provide a weed block, and some forms do that entirely too well for orchid roots.

I'm not saying all mulch is bad, just that you need to be thinking and evaluating when you choose one versus another. When I lived in Jackson NJ, I found some cypress bark mulch at a K-Mart that was really shredded and springy.

Cypress doesn't decompose very rapidly, so it maintained its airiness for a long time between repottings.


----------



## Renegayde (Aug 8, 2009)

I think the other thing that scares me about mulch is I am afraid I will buy some with weed killer in it.....plus the fact that most of the mulch I looked at was really to big as far as size of the mulch itself.....the reptile bedding is around 1/2" or less in size and most of the mulch I saw at the hardware stores was probably closer to 1" in size and bigger

Todd


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 8, 2009)

don't know if this is common knowledge, but if you type into google "convert 1 quart to cubic feet" it gives you the answer. it will also convert most things when presented in the above form.


----------



## Renegayde (Aug 8, 2009)

sort of the same thing with volcanic rock.....the volcanic rock at the hardware stores is to big for what I want to do.....I have had a very hard time finding any of the stuff I need locally....volcanic rock....pumice....charcoal......not of the nursery stores or hardware stores around here carry any of the components I need for my mix. LOL wonder how hard it would be to break the rock into smaller pieces

Todd


----------



## Renegayde (Aug 8, 2009)

likespaphs....yeah I googled it after Clark gave the answer....the conversion site I used gave a choice of wet or dry.....according to that site I think it was a little over 25.5 quarts dry to 1 cubic foot


----------



## Clark (Aug 8, 2009)

Renegayde said:


> LOL wonder how hard it would be to break the rock into smaller pieces
> 
> Todd



Hope it is easier than oyster shells!


----------



## Ernie (Aug 8, 2009)

Renegayde said:


> Thanks....LOL but thats not the answer I was hoping for......I was looking at reptile bedding today at PetSmart since I need some more fir bark for mixing up some more potting mix....2 cubic foot of Rexius Bark sure did not last long....I can buy 24 quarts of reptile bedding bark for $24....suppose to be the same as the fir bark you buy for potting medium.....but I can get a 3 cubic foot bag of fir bark online for about $30 including shipping....I paid around $45 for the 2 cubic foot bag of Rexius Bark with shipping...the bark was not to bad but shipping was around $28....I was just trying to figure out the cheapest route to go....so Thanks for at least letting me know how many quarts were in a cubic foot Clark!!
> 
> Todd



Todd,

Belleville is near St Louis, eh? Shoot, you could get a couple orchid buddies to share the trip (and $) with, drive up to Chicago, get your Rexius at Hausermann's and visit a handful of commercial growers at the same time. I bet your gas split would be less than the $28 you paid for shipping some bark AND you'd be able to get other stuff. We get our lava pebbels from a local hardware store. 

-Ernie


----------



## Renegayde (Aug 8, 2009)

I am thinking that probably I will go ahead and get the fir bark from Oak Hill Gardens and hope the shipping caculator is accurate at $13 for shipping....though I wonder about the difference between their bark and the Rexius Bark

Todd


----------



## rdhed (Aug 8, 2009)

Todd...have you tried looking at www.calwesttropical.com? They offer bark in different sizes at $8-cf plus they have charcoal and perlite in different sizes. Might be worth checking to see what their s/h would be. 

--Allen--


----------



## Ernie (Aug 8, 2009)

Renegayde said:


> I am thinking that probably I will go ahead and get the fir bark from Oak Hill Gardens and hope the shipping caculator is accurate at $13 for shipping....though I wonder about the difference between their bark and the Rexius Bark
> 
> Todd



I love OHG, but whe it comes to the fine bark, I only pick it up from them in person- I point to the exact bag I want. Sometimes it comes in moist and is partly decomposed. Some bags also have a lot of fines. 

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 8, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> Thanks, but as we both know- I googled it.


Actually, I didn't know if you had googled it or if you have a Mac. My Mac OS comes with a little conversion utility.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 9, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Todd,
> 
> Belleville is near St Louis, eh? Shoot, you could get a couple orchid buddies to share the trip (and $) with, drive up to Chicago, get your Rexius at Hausermann's and visit a handful of commercial growers at the same time. I bet your gas split would be less than the $28 you paid for shipping some bark AND you'd be able to get other stuff. We get our lava pebbels from a local hardware store. -Ernie



Chicagoland Orchid Fest Sept. 25-26-27, does that tempt you?


----------



## Renegayde (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL Chicage is about 5 hours away and I work weekends so I do not see myself driving up there....I went ahead today and bought a bag of the reptile bedding....a bag of lava rock....and several bags of marble chips today.....got home rinsed the mable chips and the reptile bedding....broke up some of the lava rock LOL by running over it with the car a few times.....some of it was already small enough though it is larger than what I used before.....brought it in rinsed it all up......added it to the marble chips and bark......GRRRRRRRRrrrrrr I put to much marble and lava in......I need more bark now....so I guess potting up the 54 new plants I got a couple of weeks ago is going to have wait another few days.

Todd


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 10, 2009)

I hope it's worth the trouble!


----------



## Renegayde (Aug 10, 2009)

ROFL well you know I am starting to wonder.....I picked up another bag of reptile bedding today at Petco....it was on sale and $8 a bag cheaper than the same stuff at PetSmart.....so Wed. I am taking the bag I bought at Petco back to PetSmart getting my money back and then going back to Petco and getting another bag.....SOOOOOOooo much fun

Todd


----------

